# New deacon at church



## john_Mark (Jul 30, 2009)

Our church has a new deacon and it's me! 

I will be ordained on August 30 just before our evening service. I'm thankful and looking forward to serving the Lord and His people as a deacon.

(I hope this is the right forum for this.)


----------



## Curt (Jul 30, 2009)

Congrats.


----------



## A.J. (Jul 31, 2009)

Congratulations, brother!


----------



## N. Eshelman (Jul 31, 2009)

Mercy, brother. Show the love of Christ.


----------



## AThornquist (Jul 31, 2009)

Do it with all your might, brother!  Congratulations.


----------



## jason d (Jul 31, 2009)

congrats!

remember:

'For those who serve well as deacons gain a good standing for themselves and also great confidence in the faith that is in Christ Jesus.'
- 1 Tim. 3


----------



## Berean (Jul 31, 2009)

Congrats, Mark!


----------



## Brian Withnell (Jul 31, 2009)

john_Mark said:


> Our church has a new deacon and it's me!
> 
> I will be ordained on August 30 just before our evening service. I'm thankful and looking forward to serving the Lord and His people as a deacon.
> 
> (I hope this is the right forum for this.)



Welcome to the fellowship of those that serve.


----------

